# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Wedding

## Peter NJ

Pre Wedding drinks..Mondrian Hotel in SoHo

----------


## Peter NJ

St Patricks

----------


## JEK

What a church for a wedding!

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you, Peter!  Great celebrations!  Blessings to all, and the bride is beautiful.

----------


## katva

Beautiful, Peter!

We stayed at the Mondrian last spring for a couple of nights---love that room in your photo!  We had wonderful cocktails at the bar there each night  :)

----------


## Peter NJ

Bridal Party..Reception at Brooklyn Botanic Gardens..Not too shabby.

----------


## julianne

Beautiful. They chose great venues from beginning to end.

----------


## amyb

A dream of a New York wedding! Well done...

----------


## andynap

Went to a Central Park wedding a few years ago- while driving I got in the wrong lane and ended up in Brooklyn- LOL-

----------


## tim

What a grand occasion!  :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## amyb

Lovely bride

----------


## NHDiane

Breathtaking!  Looks like a beautiful event. Thanks for sharing.  Is this your daughter Peter??

----------


## Peter NJ

No...Our family's are very close..Just friends.

----------


## NHDiane

Nice ride too  :)

----------


## Peter NJ

I'm not too up on Churches in NYC.This Church was the old St Patricks Cathedral not the real famous one.Just informed.LOL

----------


## amyb

Where was your St Patrick's located, Peter?

----------


## Peter NJ

Mulberry Street

----------


## MIke R

probably the one downtown on Mulberry by Little Italy..especially seeing they went to Brooklyn afterwards...makes logistical sense to me it would be that one

----------


## amyb

Thanks fellas

----------


## Grey

My office is just down the street from Old St. Patricks.  It's a beautiful church and in a wonderful neighborhood in NY.

----------

